# Problem? please respond fast



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

last nite my tank was a little bit cloucy and this morning it was so cloudy that you could see anything in the tank. and my p's just stayed in a group and the corner and didnt really move. i vacuumed the gravel and changed 20% of the water and it has slightly cleared up. Now my P's are swimming around and swimming up to the top of the tank. is the p's swimming around and always going to the top of the tank a good sign or is itt a bad sign ohh and i also put ammo lock in to detoxify the ammonia
thanks


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

sounds like you have an uncycled tank on your hands. i would post this topic again in the water chemistry section. you will get better advice. I bet the cloudiness is caused by the ammonia levels and your fish are going to the surface because there's not enough oxygen in the water. keep trying to detoxify the ammonia, i hope your fish don't die.

Joe


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

Yes it does sound like an uncycled tank. How long has it been running?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

when did you set-up this tank?


----------



## jdk79 (Feb 22, 2003)

Sounds like your doing all you can..you probably didn't have to add the ammo lock... doing a 25% water change and cleaning the gravel each week should keep the ammonia down. See how it looks by tommorow night and if it is still real cloudy do another 15% change and you should be good to go


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

the tank has been up for about almost a month
thanks for all your help


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

oh yea and i just put in my old air pump and put new stone on them to try and get more oxygen the cloudyness is getting better i hope everything works out


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

just keep doing those weekly water changes. things should get better soon


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

sounds unclycled but good luck hope they survive!!


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

the tank is starting to clear up a lot and the fish are acting pretty normal now no fast breathing etc.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

careful with your feeding too..remember not to overfeed..that also make water cloudy..


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

i am pretty sure it was caused by the tank being uncycled because the lady at my lfs said you only had to setup the tank for like a 24 hours so the chlorine would evaporate. Man i wish i found P-fury before i got my fish. the tank is clearing up now and the fish are looking good and healthy so im just going to ride it out and let the cycle finish and hope my P's make it. Please give me some suggestions about how to speed up the cycle and save my fish
Thank for all your help


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

hahha damn go bitch at her 
tank god...


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

yea if it wasnt for P-fury my p's woulda been dead already the lfs dont kno sh*t about them


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

well my water is crystal clear and my P's are lookin fine and acting normal i hope they make it 
thanks again for all your help


----------

